# Warpath Customs



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, spooling up for some work on my dash/ radio. The backlighting has never worked very well due to the printed circuit so I ordered some parts and will hopefully be tearing into that soon. My ram air setup from Warpath Customs was having issues with deterioration of the upper foam (the black outer coating is coming off in chunks) Granted, it's been 5 years but the mileage is extremely low so I sent them an email to inquire about the issue. I received a terse response asking for a receipt which I produced immediately in a follow up email. The reply was short and said that the factory ones only lasted 3 years (The factory ones were unlikely to have been driven 1k or less during that time) I replied and said I understand that, how much are replacements? To which I received no response. I will never understand shitty customer service but I will report on it. If you've read my resto thread I always sing the praises of companies that take care of you when you have issues. Thought I'd share, hope everyone is well.


----------

